# Have you guys seen this? SJX Jet Boat video!



## reedjj (Feb 8, 2011)

I NEED one of these! I would kill to have a boat like this!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpR926L_f3I&feature=related


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2011)

That was pretty cool!


----------



## bulldog (Feb 8, 2011)

I came across that the other night. Pretty awesome!!


----------



## Codeman (Feb 8, 2011)

Capable or not, would any of you guys beside me have the sense NOT to abuse your equipment like that?


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 8, 2011)

I watched several of those guys videos over the last few months...The videos seem to mostly be test runs by the company.

Looks like the company was making promo videos to show the extreme "toughness" of the boats.

Those vids are all company people, designers and engineers, not end users (from what I could ascertain).

I agree, it wouldn't be too wise to lay out the money that these things cost and then run them like that.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 8, 2011)

The video states that it's pics and vids of R&D by the company. 

If I had one I definately would NOT do any of the crazy stuff they were doing! BUT if it can stand up to that kind of abuse during testing, Im sure that It would last most of us a lifetime the way we take care of our boats.


----------



## davehopper8 (Feb 8, 2011)

It will probably be the next x-games event on espn. "and next we have pastrana in his jet boat doing a backflip" :lol:


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 9, 2011)

Those "swamp loggers" and "swamp people" need that boat, no need to carry a rifle to shoot the gator, just run it down and smack it with the boat. Would be interesting to check out one of those test boats for cracks and such afterwards. No, I would NOT abuse my boat like that.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 9, 2011)

I run mine HARD, but never anything even close to that. One time,on the Gasconade,I got myself in a tight spot and had to drive over a log spanning the river. But it wasn't a beaver dam.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 14, 2011)

None of that will purposely happen with my boat for sure....but it's cool to watch.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 17, 2011)

TNtroller said:


> Those "swamp loggers" and "swamp people" need that boat, no need to carry a rifle to shoot the gator, just run it down and smack it with the boat. Would be interesting to check out one of those test boats for cracks and such afterwards. No, I would NOT abuse my boat like that.



Yeah that seems safer than the way they go about it, I give them props though, if they get it done and don't get themselves killed. I know this is off the subject, but did you guys see the episode of swamp people where the guy built the boat?


----------



## reedjj (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes! I have seen them all. It was interesting to me how they built the bottom of the boat smooth and slightly bowed so they will slide off the Cypress knees one way or the other and not get hung up. 

The dude paid $4,000.00 for a 15 ft boat! No floor, no console, no paint, just a bar bones hull! Not a bad racket if you can build boats.

Here is the link to that video 
https://www.history.com/shows/swamp-people/videos/playlists/exclusive-videos#swamp-boat-tech


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah, it was a weird looking bow setup, at least for me up here in the pacific northwest we don't see designs like that much to speak of. Yeah, he made pretty good money with that, and he works alone, i'm just starting welding aluminum with a spool gun and it's kind of a pain in the you know what... but it's inspirational to see other people doing cool stuff.


----------

